# Rifle Barrel Poll



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I know this is a personal preference choice. Which rifle barrel do you like and why?

I do not own any rifles with a fluted barrel but I think my next one will. I think a rifle with a fluted barrel will lighten the overall weight some and that they look neat, but other than that is there really a benefit? I know some have said that a fluted barrel cools down more quickly and that stiffness is affected, but for practical field use does it really matter? I guess if you're shooting prairie dogs....


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

fluted barrels look much like a spiraled bolt "tacky", I would rather have some nice colored wood grain in a wood stock than a shinny barrel.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It would all depend on what I was building the rifle for. At the moment none of my barrels are fluted. Flutes do serve a practical purpose. They reduce the weight of the barrel with out reducing its stiffness. They also increase the surface area of the barrel, helping it to cool faster. I'm not sold on the spiral flutes, I think they could reduce the stiffness of the barrel. I think they remove the structures that promote stiffness, and could cause erratic vibrations. This is purely conjecture on my part. But I haven't seen any benchrest rifles with the spiral fluting.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot them all, the one I like the best is the one that shoots the tightest groups. I own a fluted and to be honest I don't believe it saves that much weight. It obviosly will save you some weight but for my rifles (bull barrels) I just dont see it. For me, the heavier the better. There is debate on barrel life between blue and stainless. The only barrel I have replaced is a blued barrel and that was after 25 years of shooting. so I agree that it simply comes down to a personal preferance.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that any weight reduction or improved cooling due to barrel flutes is very miniscule and sometimes we are just fooling ourselves if we thing there will be a _noticeable_ difference from a standard barrel in those two areas.
To me, the main function of flutes is to look "cool." However, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that 8)

I believe that stainless steel barrels offer some improved barrel life. This is one reason that Winchester put them on their .264 Win Mags and the .220 Swift in the early 60's.

Once again, it depends on what you want. Today I believe most stainless barrels are bought with rust-resistance in mind. While this is less of an issue in Utah than in much of the country and Alaska, there are times you hunt in moist weather or you may store the rifle in a place that can be subject to moisture. 
Some like the look of traditional blue - that's great, but also keep in mind that blueing does rub off over time, as you have seen on used guns. You also should give some thought to moisture-free storage. So you need to decide on what priorities or uses you intend for the rifle. You will notice that people with several rifles will normally have several types of barrels. It just happens that way.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I own three stainless fluted rifles (Kimber 84M in .204 Ruger, Kimber 84M in .308 Win, and a Marlin 17 HMR) I also have an AR in a blued fluted barrel.

I like the way they look, but more importantly I have them because they are stainless steel. I always worry about the elements beating down on blued steel and I have a little comfort knowing that the stainless will fair a bit better. As far as the fluting, supposedly it reduces heat by creating more surfact space for the heat to cover but I cant tell the difference. Hot is Hot in my opinion. But I liked the idea of the fluting because it gave me a bull barrel with a little less weight.

One gripe I do have with stainless is that it is quite reflective. Which may scare animals away...

Anyone know much about those carbon fiber barrels they make for .22s? Or even the Tactical Solutions barrels made out of aluminum?


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I have 2 guns ( 10/22 and Buckmark) with the tactical solutions barrels and they are both shooters. I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I voted for stainless, non-fluted. Although I own many different rifle configurations, my preference as far as looks tends to lean towards the stainless. Flutes look cool, but it is much easier to clean the outside of a smooth barrel. The downside to stainless is that scope selection is reduced, unless you like the two-tone scope/barrel look.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*What about "fluting" a barrel?*

"Fluting is a service we neither offer nor recommend. If you have a Shilen barrel fluted, the warranty is void. Fluting a barrel can induce unrecoverable stresses that will encourage warping when heated and can also swell the bore dimensions, causing loose spots in the bore. A solid (un-fluted) barrel is more rigid than a fluted barrel of equal diameter. A fluted barrel is more rigid than a solid barrel of equal weight. All rifle barrels flex when fired. Accuracy requires that they simply flex the same and return the same each time they are fired, hence the requirement for a pillar bedded action and free floating barrel. The unrecoverable stresses that fluting can induce will cause the barrel to flex differently or not return from the flexing without cooling down a major amount. This is usually longer than a shooter has to wait for the next shot. The claim of the flutes helping to wick heat away faster is true, but the benefit of the flutes is not recognizable in this regard until the barrel is already too hot."

Straight from: http://www.shilen.com/faq.html#question8


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: What about "fluting" a barrel?*



bigbr said:


> "Fluting is a service we neither offer nor recommend. If you have a Shilen barrel fluted, the warranty is void. Fluting a barrel can induce unrecoverable stresses that will encourage warping when heated and can also swell the bore dimensions, causing loose spots in the bore. A solid (un-fluted) barrel is more rigid than a fluted barrel of equal diameter. A fluted barrel is more rigid than a solid barrel of equal weight. All rifle barrels flex when fired. Accuracy requires that they simply flex the same and return the same each time they are fired, hence the requirement for a pillar bedded action and free floating barrel. The unrecoverable stresses that fluting can induce will cause the barrel to flex differently or not return from the flexing without cooling down a major amount. This is usually longer than a shooter has to wait for the next shot. The claim of the flutes helping to wick heat away faster is true, but the benefit of the flutes is not recognizable in this regard until the barrel is already too hot."
> 
> Straight from: http://www.shilen.com/faq.html#question8


Now that is INTERESTING information. I have never ehard that before, and makes me sad to think that I have three fluted barrels


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: What about "fluting" a barrel?*



Bax* said:


> bigbr said:
> 
> 
> > "Fluting is a service we neither offer nor recommend. If you have a Shilen barrel fluted, the warranty is void. Fluting a barrel can induce unrecoverable stresses that will encourage warping when heated and can also swell the bore dimensions, causing loose spots in the bore. A solid (un-fluted) barrel is more rigid than a fluted barrel of equal diameter. A fluted barrel is more rigid than a solid barrel of equal weight. All rifle barrels flex when fired. Accuracy requires that they simply flex the same and return the same each time they are fired, hence the requirement for a pillar bedded action and free floating barrel. The unrecoverable stresses that fluting can induce will cause the barrel to flex differently or not return from the flexing without cooling down a major amount. This is usually longer than a shooter has to wait for the next shot. The claim of the flutes helping to wick heat away faster is true, but the benefit of the flutes is not recognizable in this regard until the barrel is already too hot."
> ...


Hey Bax*: Depending on caliber, I'll give ya $10.00 apiece fur em' :wink: . Once again it comes down to what you like. My stainless fluted shoots just fine. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I havent had any problems with my fluted barrels either. But I havent shot my AR yet since my opics are back ordered (three months later..............) :evil:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Oaky, so I gave into the urge and just purchased a rifle with a fluted stainless barrel, my first fluted. This ones a real beauty with a AA French walnut stock! When I have some time I'll post some pic's. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Oaky, so I gave into the urge and just purchased a rifle with a fluted stainless barrel, my first fluted. This ones a real beauty with a AA French walnut stock! When I have some time I'll post some pic's. 8)


Hold on there SAWSMAN!
you gotta tell us what kind/caliber here! Cant leave me hangin like that :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Oops! sorry to leave ya hangin' Bax*. It's a Cooper Custom Sporter in 30-06! It has a 24" match grade SS fluted barrel made by Wilson. 8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Oops! sorry to leave ya hangin' Bax*. It's a Cooper Custom Sporter in 30-06! It has a 24" match grade SS fluted barrel made by Wilson. 8)


Nice! Cant wait to hear a report on how it shoots


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here she is....what a gem....
[attachment=1:3o4er9rr]rsz_1ccs_m52.jpg[/attachment:3o4er9rr]
[attachment=0:3o4er9rr]rsz_ccs_m52(2).jpg[/attachment:3o4er9rr]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Gotta love that pretty wood. I'm liking the fluted barrel and wood look! 8)
[attachment=2:tdvx9jkp]rsz_nice_wood.jpg[/attachment:tdvx9jkp]
[attachment=1:tdvx9jkp]rsz_pretty_wood.jpg[/attachment:tdvx9jkp]
[attachment=0:tdvx9jkp]rsz_walnut.jpg[/attachment:tdvx9jkp]


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just love the looks of a fluted barrel. Especially stainless. My two best-shooting guns have nonfluted barrels though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to own a COOPER, congrats. :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I would love to own a COOPER, congrats. :mrgreen:


Thanks Al. One word of advice though..dont get one! Once you do you're hooked and ya cant stop getting them :shock: . Dont think I'll ever get another make now, I'm definately addicted.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to own a COOPER, congrats. :mrgreen:
> ...


A Cooper ?!?!?! :shock:

I hate you sawsman !! :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> I hate you sawsman !! :wink:


So if I let you fondle and shoot it, will you like me again?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That rifle is a BEAUTY!!! Do you find yourself just holding it just because?
Now you have gotta decide on some optics my boy. I just bought a Kimber Longmaster Classic in .308 and am really having a tough time deciding on optics. I have been leaning toward a Zeiss Conquest 3.5-10 x 40mm with the Z600 cross hairs. The main motive is for that specific scope is the eye relief is about 1 inch more than most others. But I also have a Leupold VX-III that I have on my .204 that is pretty nice. So now you gotta let us know what you decide on, and maybe sway me one way or another on the optics choice.

PS: how is the trigger pull? Weight? Crisp? Any over travel?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate you sawsman !! :wink:
> ...


Maybe......but now I hate Bax* too !!! /**|**\


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax*, I do find myself fondling it just because... and the wife is starting to get pissed because of it  . Those Kimbers are beauties! they would be the one other make that I would consider owning at this time.

Funny you mention the scope choice, the Zeiss and the VXIII are two that I've been considering as well. I've been trying to talk myself into spending a couple more hundred and get the Swarovski American. This scope choice is a tough one...

I havent shot this rifle yet, but I'll let you know how it turns out. Trigger comes from the factory at about 2 lbs. My other Cooper is sweet, with a nice clean and crisp break.

You might want to offer a fonldle to .45 too, before he gets really mad.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

SAWSMAN

those Swarovski scopes are so nice! I got to look through a couple about three weeks ago. And I wouldnt try to talk you out of it at all. A 2lbs trigger pull is wonderful. I have done trigger jobs to both of my Kimbers and they are set to about 2lbs 4oz and its great because you just have to touch the trigger and they go off. Scary too though...

Attached is the picture of my .204 (oddly enough, my .308 is the same rifle with a temporary Nikon Buckmaster on it until I can find what I really want. I loved this model that much) with a Leupold VX-III 6.5-20 X 40mm with the varmint hunter's reticle. Only gripe with this scope is the eye relief. And I would credit that more so to the strong magnification. If I were to do it again, I think I would have gone for a 4-14 power. But the clarity of the scope is great, and low light conditions are better than average, but not amazing. You are welcome to go shoot it and see if that is what you want or not.

.45, you can shoot my Kimbers any time. Come out with me and Artoxx next month and we'll do some bunny bumpin.... or scare them at least...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! 8) and with a nice fluted barrel too!

I bet you hardly know you're packing that thing, I bet it weighs around five to six pounds?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its about 7lbs or so. But with the bi-pod I keep on it, it adds a little weight. 

I'm excited to hear a report on yours though. I have eyed those Coopers for a long time, that is a great investment. 

PS: dont worry about the wife getting mad about you holding it, mine does too!


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

I love the look of some really nice wood with a nice blued barrel. But I'm starting to like the look of the stainless fluted. I have a .223 varmitor with a 24 inch fluted barrel and love how its finish handles the West Desert snow in the am and dusty heat in the afternoons. My blued barrels would need constant oiling. I may paint the stainless camo to help it conceal better. 

Has anybody tried the barrel camo tape? Does it hold water at all that would cause rust if you leave it on but try to dry it out the best?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

sportsman said:


> Has anybody tried the barrel camo tape? Does it hold water at all that would cause rust if you leave it on but try to dry it out the best?


I bought some camo tape awhile back but have not tried it out yet. I'm planning to though when I go out out for yotes.



Bax* said:


> those Swarovski scopes are so nice! I got to look through a couple about three weeks ago. And I wouldnt try to talk you out of it at all.


Well I did it. I bought the Swaro American 3 x 10 x 42 with the BR reticle 8) . Had lot's of gift certificates and a mailer coupon so ended up getting a pretty good savings. Now I just need to mount it up and get to shootin'.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Well I did it. I bought the Swaro American 3 x 10 x 42 with the BR reticle 8) . Had lot's of gift certificates and a mailer coupon so ended up getting a pretty good savings. Now I just need to mount it up and get to shootin'.


This is exciting! Like Christmas for ********! 
I'm stoked to hear a report on how it shoots. Where did you pick up your scope? Cabelas?


----------



## sportsman (Apr 17, 2009)

sawsman said:


> I bought some camo tape awhile back but have not tried it out yet. I'm planning to though when I go out out for yotes.


Sweet I would love to hear your report after killing the yotes, on how you liked it, any side effects, and if its worth doing.

Thanks sawsman

Les


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Bax*! I finally got out this past weekend and shot the new Cooper which has a fluted barrel. Went out on the west desert, it was a little breezy but good to get out and shoot. There was a definate noticable difference in how quick the barrel cooled between shots as compared to my other standard barrels. I like it.

The group below is a five shot group, yes there are actually five in there, at fiftey yards off of sand bags.

It's a good shooter with a sweet trigger....

[attachment=0:15lw7t8b]rsz_cimg1171.jpg[/attachment:15lw7t8b]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thats great news! I bet it felt so good to get out and shoot that baby. 
How did it feel? Did you notice any accuracy differneces with different loads, or did it shoot prety much the same with everything? 

That thing is like the friggin' Mercedes Benz of rifles.

NICE choice


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks.

I shot two different loads while sighting in, and groups with both. Not a big difference at all. Both were 165 gr factory loads with the group in the picture being Federal TSX's.

I'm looking foward to going to the range and shooting some groups at 100 and 200 yrds. I know I could tighten 'em up some with some custom reloads..

I'm pleased. Coopers just feel and shoot good.


----------

